# bolt pattern for URQ wheels



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

the bolt pattern is 5x112 correct?
someone said 5x100 and I just saw audi ronals for sale but at 5x112
so i'm just trying to clarify


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

5 x 112


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

..sorry that was me....I coulda sworn they were 5x100...very, very sorry.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

its ok 
I was just making sure that means my VW rims won't fit oh well
best place to find rims in 5x112 i looked at a couple of sites and they only had small selections i'm not looking for an expensive rims here just something 17 & a decent look


----------

